# لكل من سأل علي لابتوب موبينيل



## MenaNarmar (20 يناير 2009)

*كتير ناس سألتني عن لابتوب موبينيل *
*ا للي نزلتة موبينيل تحت شعار اصغر لابتوب في العالم*
*ومعاة USB للنت *
*فعشان كدة قولت انزل الموضوع دة فيه الخلاصة عن اللابتوب ومواصفاتة وسعر الجهازين وكل حاجة *

*




*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يناير 2009)

*انا فعلا شوفت الاعلان ده


شكرا مينا

​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يناير 2009)

*اول مرة اسمع عن الموضوع
ميرسى ليك*


----------



## zama (23 يناير 2009)

ميرسى جدا


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا


----------

